# PA (Philadelphia)-More lab rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Philadelphia PA
Contact: [email protected]

I have learned of additional rats that are available from The Humane League ([email protected]):

Sally wrote:
"Here's who I have right now in my home:

"Black and white hoodeds from a Pittsburgh psych lab, all about 5 months old -- 5 females that are tiny and friendly but a little nervous; 17 neutered males that are much bigger than the ladies and are also friendly but nervous. I have been able to handle all of them.

"30 pink-eyed white, 10-month-old boys from a Philly university psych lab. They are big and very social and definitely food motivated already!

"Let me know if you have more questions!

Sally"

Thank you,
posted for The Humane League by Raquel
The 30 rats above are the same as the rats in Togram's post:
http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4102075.msg5070901#msg5070901
There are 70 rats in need of homes.
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I am in Philly but sadly cannot adopt any more at the moment. I am always available to help transport!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

PaigeRose, thank you for offering help with transport!!! I will let The Humane League know. It will help if you give me or them your email for contact.

Thank you,
Raquel
[email protected]
on behalf of The Humane League, [email protected]


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*PA (Philadelphia)-Male lab rats for adoption, hooded and PEW*

Hi,

Location: Philadelphia PA
Contact: [email protected]

Update by Sally: "I have 15 young neutered hoodeds (5 months old) still and 28 squishy PEW men (10 months old)" for adoption. 


































Please give these wonderful rats a home!

Thank you,
posted for The Humane League by Raquel


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

awwww!


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh wow, so one foster parent has ALL of them? She must be so overwhelmed. If I was anywhere near PA, I would at least foster a couple. I'm not even close enough to realistically arrange transport though. I hope some locals will see this!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

HeatherElle, thank you for caring!


----------



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

If anyone would be able to help transport I would love a squishy PEW boy, I love PEWs and my cage is big enough for one more! I live in Kingston NY so a little over 3 hours from philly!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi MoonShadow,

Thank you for inquiring, but I need you kindly to contact [email protected] I cannot connect you because I do not have your email and they can answer your question as to rat transport.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

